# gator getter points



## eman1885 (Sep 6, 2011)

does anyone know where i can get a couple of these here in GA? preferably somewhere between athens and macon.

thanks, eric


----------



## bhoward (Sep 6, 2011)

Muzzy is located in Georgia.  You can contact them from their website.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 6, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## JpEater (Sep 7, 2011)

No need for a special point. Just use a Muzzy Carp point on a regular ol' white fiberglass shaft. They won't pull out, you will have to cut them out.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 8, 2011)

JpEater said:


> No need for a special point. Just use a Muzzy Carp point on a regular ol' white fiberglass shaft. They won't pull out, you will have to cut them out.



Yea, They will defintaly stay in...But the problem with the regular Fiberglass fish arrows is that the either have to be tied to the back of use a slide or a ring. This lets all the pulling come from the back of the arrow. If the gator rolls or bites the arrow and breaks it....Well you just lost your gator!

 The muzzy gator tip is designed to come off of the arrow with the line attached to the tip. The arrow is tied to the line also so that it isnt lost. The tip is actually designed to go in the gator and turn sideways giving ALOT more surface to pull from.


----------



## JpEater (Sep 8, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Yea, They will defintaly stay in...But the problem with the regular Fiberglass fish arrows is that the either have to be tied to the back of use a slide or a ring. This lets all the pulling come from the back of the arrow. If the gator rolls or bites the arrow and breaks it....Well you just lost your gator!
> 
> The muzzy gator tip is designed to come off of the arrow with the line attached to the tip. The arrow is tied to the line also so that it isnt lost. The tip is actually designed to go in the gator and turn sideways giving ALOT more surface to pull from.



I think your over thinking it. Those shafts are stronger than you think IMO. Plus we never do any serious horsing around untill a backup line/arrow is in. Then you can pull him where you want for the kill. 
Worked for me and Michael on a 10', 10'3'', 11'8'', and a 12'6'' Gator last year. Just sayin!


----------



## Michael (Sep 8, 2011)

JpEater said:


> I think your over thinking it. Those shafts are stronger than you think IMO. Plus we never do any serious horsing around untill a backup line/arrow is in. Then you can pull him where you want for the kill.
> Worked for me and Michael on a 10', 10'3'', 11'8'', and a 12'6'' Gator last year. Just sayin!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 8, 2011)

*!*



JpEater said:


> I think your over thinking it. Those shafts are stronger than you think IMO. Plus we never do any serious horsing around untill a backup line/arrow is in. Then you can pull him where you want for the kill.
> Worked for me and Michael on a 10', 10'3'', 11'8'', and a 12'6'' Gator last year. Just sayin!



Well them were some big gators! Glad that worked for ya. I can see how it would work!
I know that the Muzzy set-up worked like a charm for me last year. Small gator (7 footer) but that tip was deep and holding GREAT!!!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 9, 2011)

FYI, I do not like those Gator Broadheads. They are designed to start killing the gator right away, but we all know they aren't fond of dying. I prefer a smaller Muzzy pt that must only feel like a mosquito bite to a gator. Then they are easier to pull up and put lead to the head. But, hit them with one of those big ole gator broadheads and they come unglued


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 9, 2011)

Is this the gator tip you are talking about michael??
This is what I used. Not much differant than the Muzzy gar point, Just a little heavier and detaches from the shaft.


----------



## Michael (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, the point is the same, but I'm too cheap to ever consider wasting an arrow which is what happens once those detachable points come loose. 

Those blue aluminum arrows if fixed to the point are bad about breaking instead of simply bending likemost fiberglass arrows do.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 9, 2011)

The blue arrows bend but don't break they just don't go back to staight if they get bent to far.  They make a solid Carbon Gator Getter Arrows that will either be striaght or broke and I just talked to a guide in FL about a gator hunt and he was telling me a story that he went to his processor to get his gator points back and in his bag was a bowfishing point with about 2" of white fiberglass broke off in it and it was a 10 ft gator. So yeah the fiberglass shaft might hold but spend the $10 bucks and get the 5/16 gator point and rig it up on a fiberglass shaft so it still deploys.  Why take the chance I mean there is enough to go wrong as it is.


----------



## JpEater (Sep 12, 2011)

JpEater said:


> I think your over thinking it. Those shafts are stronger than you think IMO. Plus we never do any serious horsing around untill a backup line/arrow is in. Then you can pull him where you want for the kill.
> Worked for me and Michael on a 10', 10'3'', 11'8'', and a 12'6'' Gator last year. Just sayin!



Saturday night we added a 9'6'' and a 11'4'' to the list of Gators killed with a Muzzy Carp point and a white fiberglass shaft. Its all in how you work it!


----------



## Felton (Sep 22, 2011)

Try shooting even a med size gator in shallow water with your setup and the gator will roll and your arrow will break and you will lose your gator.

I use fiberglass arrows with the slide ring and a detachable tip and I still break arrows from time to time but I get to keep my gator.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thought this one.*



Felton said:


> Try shooting even a med size gator in shallow water with your setup and the gator will roll and your arrow will break and you will lose your gator.
> 
> I use fiberglass arrows with the slide ring and a detachable tip and I still break arrows from time to time but I get to keep my gator.



   Thought you well little one, lesson you did.


----------

